# Want to get into reloading



## catchafew (Feb 24, 2005)

I have always wanted to do my own reloading but never had time now that I have time I want to do it juat need some help in whats the best equipment to buy and pointers to help out I will be reloading many cals but mostly 243 220swift 308 270 in rifles as far as pistols probally 40 44 45 and 50s so any and all help would be great thnaks in advance


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Check your PM's


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have RCBS die sets for a .243 and a .270 along with some random brass and hunting bullets. I have no use for them. If you are interested send me a PM. I'll give them to you for a great price.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

The latest Midway USA catalog has the Lee anniversary set on sale for $80. Seemed very cheap to me, it said the frame of the press was aluminum...but it came with everything except dies. I was thinking about buying just to get the powder measurer.

Here is link to the November catalog:
http://www.midwayusa.com/General.mvc/Index/FlyerOnline?utm_source=fflyer&utm_medium=homepage


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

They are selling just the Lee "Perfect Powder Measure" for $18.49 in the same flyer. Its on page 2 top left corner.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Powder Scale (lee is fine)
Calipers
Scoops
powder funnel
powder die for rifle
dies for each load
Collet/neck dies for rifle cases
turret press
one turret for each caliber plus a couple of extras 
2 reloading books
powder dropper for pistol rounds
case trimmer
organizer case for all of the pieces parts
spare bed room or house for all of the other stuff you will accumulate
safe for all of the extra guns you will buy
a gun cleaning bench in your new extra garage
a really big desk or bench for all your cases and shelves of pieces parts
a loan
a new wife 
a good dog
a membership to a shooting range
the phone number to T's (see my other posts)
have fun


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Bobby,

That's a magnum LOL. Yep got every one of them, then some.

that's funny, and accurate,

I would just ad, that once you get into it, and if you have the money, some things that really make life simpler are: power case trimmer, RCBS Chargemaster Combo , and the RCBS case prep center.

THE JAMMER



Bobby Miller said:


> Powder Scale (lee is fine)
> Calipers
> Scoops
> powder funnel
> ...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

THE JAMMER said:


> Bobby,
> 
> That's a magnum LOL. Yep got every one of them, then some.
> 
> ...


I had the complete RCBS power case trimmer-personally didn't like it so i sold it on ebay for $50 more than i paid for it from Midsouth SS!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

What about it didn't you like? I love mine. While one case is trimming, I'm chamfering the one I did before, etc. It's assembly line "city." Trims very accurately. It's a bit of a pain to set up for each caliber, but I just wait til I have a bunch of cases to resize.

THE JAMMER



catchysumfishy said:


> I had the complete RCBS power case trimmer-personally didn't like it so i sold it on ebay for $50 more than i paid for it from Midsouth SS!


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

you'd want to hook up with someone that has done it to show
you how to do it right and what can go wrong

buy an RCBS kit or Redding kit
read the manual 3 times before loading your first round;
have someone show you how to load your first 50 rd properly

I have seen a .44 Mag Ruger blow up because of double 
charge; top strap went through the metal roof and was
never found, shooter was left holding just the grip and 
scared the xxxx out of him; here is a guy that is a Special
Force member from late 60-early 70s, been fighting in the
jungle and reloaded since teenage years, he was in his
late 50s when this happened. Mistakes happen. Murphy laws apply.


I have personally under-loaded some rounds and had 
bullet stuck in the barrel

Speer Reloading manual from RCBS is what I started out 
with

I like REDDING's quality better


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I started with the Lee Anniversary kit for $90. It's a good kit and the scale is accurate despite the way it looks. I also stared with the Lee Collet dies and that's all I use (except on my .375 H&H).

Now to comment on Bobby's post. I now have 3 presses (RCBS, and 2 Lees), 2 scales, 3 powder measures (love the Lee PPM), and plans to expand my 12X12 shop. LOL!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I have two RCBS Rock Chucker presses. These things are he,l,l, for stout. One of them I have had for years and just never used it and the other I bought from a guy at work. I got that second press, a scale, carbide die set for .38/.357, Hornady brass tumbler, reamer, little dandy powder measure with a couple of rotors and some other odds and ends, none of it ever used for $150. Look around there are deals out there. I may set the other press up, but it's not that big of a deal to change the different dies out.


----------

